# CZc Accu (Custom)



## DrPartagas (Nov 16, 2014)

Has anyone handled a custom CZc Shadow Accu with match barrel, custom trigger, and all the goodies?

For 1,800.00+, it looks like a Bentley.

Any thoughts?


----------

